# gluten free wedding cake!!



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a client who has requested a gluten free wedding cake!!!! ANY thoughts, suggestions, recipes???


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

Jules Gluten Free cake is considered to be very good! Yes, it means buying her flour (which is expensive), but its worth it as she's figured out the right proportions to make it work well.

http://blog.julesglutenfree.com/2010/11/whitebirthday-cake/

Other recipe I've found doesn't use flour at all: (no opinions, as I've not tried it)

http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.com/2007/01/flourless-chocolate-cake_11.html

I hope this helps you. My sister has used Bob's Red Mill Brownie Mix and that was good. So, their cake mix should work as well.

The problem with GF baking, of course, is the missing gluten which adds moisture and acts as a binder when combined with egg. Commercial products are the "tried and tested" mixes that have been found to work the best. I've been Gluten free for several years, but is still learning GF baking.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

fo how many? can you get away with doing a seperate tier for the bride and groom? King Arthur flour has some good mixes, flour , vanilla and chocolate cake. Please be careful with cross contamination issues when baking in a normal gluten filled kitchen. Is it for someone with celiac/gluten intolerance or just want gluten-free? bob's red mill cake mixes are a little dry.

feel free to ask me questions, been glutenfree for a while now.

kathee


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've seen interesting rice crispy treat "cakes" with different flavors in the marshmallow......

One bride I've worked with made GF cupcakes, which may respond better than a large cake\

I've known a baker that made meringue layers with butter cream


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

Rice Krispies only work if you use a GF Rice Krispie cereal, which is now available. Also, Oats are not considered safe for all Celiacs. According to one research, they think that about 1/4 of the population of Celiacs, reacts to Oats. Most Oats aren't GF either due to cross-contamination.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

bob's red mill has a GF oats package as do a couple of other companies. sometimes people stilll react though.


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

katbalou said:


> bob's red mill has a GF oats package as do a couple of other companies. sometimes people stilll react though.


What I tried to say here "According to one research, they think that about 1/4 of the population of Celiacs, reacts to Oats. Most Oats aren't GF either due to cross-contamination." I meant to say "reacts to GF oats." LOL


----------

